# The History of Christmas Potatos & Holiday Avatars!



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2008)

* I dedicate this thread to our very own Buffie and Risible, to whom you may credit my inspiration *



> Legend of the Christmas Potato.
> 
> 
> The origins of the Christmas Potato can be traced to a potato farmer in Rupert Idaho named Jebediah Finkelmadder back in the late 1850s. One evening while Jebediah was sorting though his harvest, he discovered a potato which had a very distinguishable image of Christ on it. (BTW... that's where it's believed the expression "Kryste on a russet" originated...) Word of this potato spread throughout Minidoka County, people from across the desert came to see his "Christ Potato". One day the local Ward bishop came to witness this wonder. It was then suggested that Jebediah take his potato to Salt Lake City and present it to the Quorum of the Twelve Apostles for their review, which he did. Upon presenting it to the Apostles, he was immediately ex-communicated from the Mormon Church as a crackpot and heretic, along with another man Brantly Boyson Clemouth, an experimental taxidermist who advocated that Utah join the Union. The two men were devastated by their ex-communication. Brantly was for all practical banished from Utah, and Jebediah faced a future of shame and rejection back in his home town of Rupert.
> ...


For those of who wish to participate in a modern day tribute of the Christmas Potato, simply email me a picture of your face and I will create a customized simulation of the famous Christmas Potato.


Send inquiries to:

es see aech arr oh eee dee eee underscore es at yahoo dot com


Or to my Dims email and I'll email you back... more details to follow.


Basically the end product will look like this:










(BTW... The one on the left is the "Golf Christmas Potato", a limited edition for the folks living near golf courses... proof of residency and club membership required...)


Absolutely no refunds.


----------



## Risible (Dec 7, 2008)

My submission is on its way ... er, do you do Chinese (an Imperial China motif would be good) Christmas potatoes?


----------



## Risible (Dec 7, 2008)

Where are my manners?

Nice story, Stan! :bow: Worth the wait!


----------



## olwen (Dec 7, 2008)

Stan, that's awesome. I don't know why, but the idea of mormon mafia (since they were on the run) made me giggle. All hail the xmas tater.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2008)

Risible said:


> My submission is on its way ... er, do you do Chinese (an Imperial China motif would be good) Christmas potatoes?



Oh yeah... An Imperial Chinese motif background is entirely possible... This thread is kinda like Disneyland... everything is possible but nothing is real...



Risible said:


> Where are my manners?
> 
> Nice story, Stan! :bow: Worth the wait!



You are way too kind Ris... no seriously... way too kind... and I'm glad you found your manners... they are always a good thing to have around.



olwen said:


> Stan, that's awesome. I don't know why, but the idea of mormon mafia (since they were on the run) made me giggle. All hail the xmas tater.



Thanks for the kudos Olwen... no really... also waaaayyyy too kind of you.! I appreciate it!  Really if you think about it, there isn't much difference between the Mafia and the Inquisition other than m.o., they both collect money and scare the beejeebers out of people... same basic end result. Also one thing I've noticed... if you think sheep herders who live on lonely windswept islands are weird... ya ain't seen nothing until you mix sand and religion.


----------



## olwen (Dec 7, 2008)

Speaking of sheep, there was actually an art exhibit in my building at work that featured a video installation about some documentary about sheep herding. One video was just a loop of sheep crossing a wide stream and I found it to be very relaxing. All I wanted to do was listen to the running water and the baaas and count sheep!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm speechless. You've really outdone yourself Stan. That's amazing. Bravo.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2008)

Buffie said:


> I'm speechless. You've really outdone yourself Stan. That's amazing. Bravo.



My talent is kinda like a septic tank... I'm always amazed at how much there is, but sometimes the smell is overwhelming... 

BTW I ran your name through the Mormon name generator...

Buffie Buffinator = "Burtine Barina"

Seriously, if you want an avatar... just say so, I have a couple of requests at the moment I'll post them very soon.



olwen said:


> Speaking of sheep, there was actually an art exhibit in my building at work that featured a video installation about some documentary about sheep herding. One video was just a loop of sheep crossing a wide stream and I found it to be very relaxing. All I wanted to do was listen to the running water and the baaas and count sheep!




I also ran your name Olwen... The name generator came up with "Arla Gwen"... I'll gladly make you an avatar also! 


I'll be back in a few with the first avatars...


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2008)

The first batch of taters for you ma'ams! I hope you like them!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 7, 2008)

Excellent story Stan. I'm still revelling in the glory of my current avatar though, so no potatoe/potahtoe for me. Just wanted to let you know I thoroughly enjoyed the story, and that using my real name, my Mormon name is Benteen Daquan  and my Mormon screen name is Zaddock.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 8, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Excellent story Stan. I'm still revelling in the glory of my current avatar though, so no potatoe/potahtoe for me. Just wanted to let you know I thoroughly enjoyed the story, and that using my real name, my Mormon name is Benteen Daquan  and my Mormon screen name is Zaddock.



Thank you for the kudos DaddyOh! Always a pleasure running your mug through Photoshop... :bow: Just in case... here are a couple of Christmas Potatoes for you Zaddock... (I like that name...)













P.S. I also ran my name... Real name = Dantley Chevrollette

Screen name (without underscores) = Danstan


----------



## Risible (Dec 8, 2008)

OMGosh! So cute! Thanks, Stan!

Daddyoh, you should reconsider the avie - yer one mean-looking tater, have to say. 

Bubbles' generated name is: Bevalier Admanzah. I'm pretty sure I read that in the Old Testament, and it was the name of a demon.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you for the kudos DaddyOh! Always a pleasure running your mug through Photoshop... :bow: Just in case... here are a couple of Christmas Potatoes for you Zaddock... (I like that name...)
> 
> 
> **images snipped**
> ...



Thanks Stan. I'm kinda fond of the Zaddock name too. I'll have to see what Google brings back on it. Love the avatar, seems as though the Haggis/Chia war has petered out, with no real winners to speak of, so perhaps I'll use the tater. 
Oh, like the new haircut too, very sharp.



Risible said:


> OMGosh! So cute! Thanks, Stan!
> 
> Daddyoh, you should reconsider the avie - yer one mean-looking tater, have to say.


Thanks Ris. You really got me considering the new avie. I feel that my face completely radiates my Holiday spirit.  I just need a catchy "tater" name to go with it. I'll get to work on it ASAP.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll let you decide which one you like the best Ms. Buffie!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> * I dedicate this thread to our very own Buffie and Risible, to whom you may credit my inspiration *
> 
> For those of who wish to participate in a modern day tribute of the Christmas Potato, simply email me a picture of your face and I will create a customized simulation of the famous Christmas Potato.



Stan -

Reading this leads me to believe that you have already found the secret of making vodka out of those misshapen spuds. If not, this link contains all that you would want to know. If you can make spud gasohol, you can challenge BDMan to a biodiesel vs. gasohol drag. 

Hmm! Wonder how Ho Tai's smirk would look surrounded by a potato?


----------



## Risible (Dec 8, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> ... I feel that my face completely radiates my Holiday spirit.  ...



Yeah, Bio has that same happy glow around the holidays too. 



Ho Ho Tai said:


> ...Hmm! Wonder how Ho Tai's smirk would look surrounded by a potato?



Well, judging by your current avie, it would look ... red.


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 8, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> ... If you can make spud gasohol, you can challenge BDMan to a biodiesel vs. gasohol drag....



*I love a race!*

But it requires more energy for the home brewer to ferment potatoes into alcohol than they yield & there's not enough vegetable oil in potatoes for biodiesel. Since Stan wants an electric car, how about *"The Great Electric Couch Potato Challenge"* instead?

I already have all the parts laying around the house to build an electric potato hybrid/chair.




I'm already on it! Let's see...I'll need 48v for two 24v power drill motors, 0.5v per potato, I'm off to get 96 potatoes to wire in series!








"It's a race! I'm winning!"













fa_man_stan said:


> * I dedicate this thread to our very own Buffie and Risible, to whom you may credit my inspiration *...





Ho Ho Tai said:


> ... Hmm! Wonder how Ho Tai's smirk would look surrounded by a potato?



Well my "smirk"



, if that's what you want to call it Ho Ho, is "inspired" by Ris in a bikini.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 8, 2008)

Stan -- I'm trying to figure out what makes my Mormon name so Mormon...I don't know why it is, but it just feels like it...:*Clarisca Perpegillion*.

Oh -- and I'd be happy to be potato-ized, if you still have my pic on file.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 8, 2008)

biodieselman said:


> *I love a race!*
> 
> Well my "smirk"
> 
> ...



Wow! That just about turned me into a creamed potato! But I told Mrs Ho Ho a long time ago, "I may be small potatoes, but I only have eyes for you."


----------



## Louis KC (Dec 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Stan -- I'm trying to figure out what makes my Mormon name so Mormon...I don't know why it is, but it just feels like it...:*Clarisca Perpegillion*.
> 
> Oh -- and I'd be happy to be potato-ized, if you still have my pic on file.




potato-ized? YUCK!


----------



## olwen (Dec 8, 2008)

Stan, I actually really like that name. Arla Gwen is going to be the name of my next D&D character, and she'll of course be an Elf woman. Thank you Sir Stan. :bow:

I'd love to see my face on a tater. There's a pic of me in my profile.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 8, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Stan -
> 
> Reading this leads me to believe that you have already found the secret of making vodka out of those misshapen spuds. If not, this link contains all that you would want to know. If you can make spud gasohol, you can challenge BDMan to a biodiesel vs. gasohol drag.
> 
> Hmm! Wonder how Ho Tai's smirk would look surrounded by a potato?



I don't know about making gasohol... but I'm kinda liking the idea of making vodka with the extra spuds I'm going to have after this thread runs it's course. I wasn't able to use your avatar, but here is something I though you'd like...



Risible said:


> ...
> Well, judging by your current avie, it would look ... red.



... how about golden? The smirk also got lost in the potatoization process, but I think I was able to capture Ho Ho Tai's essence...














biodieselman said:


> *I love a race!*
> 
> But it requires more energy for the home brewer to ferment potatoes into alcohol than they yield & there's not enough vegetable oil in potatoes for biodiesel. Since Stan wants an electric car, how about *"The Great Electric Couch Potato Challenge"* instead?
> ...



Tell ya what Bio... If I get a potato still going, we can sip some vodka and contemplate the ultimate biodiesel and electric driven couch potato transporters the world has ever seen! Here are a couple for ya...















LalaCity said:


> Stan -- I'm trying to figure out what makes my Mormon name so Mormon...I don't know why it is, but it just feels like it...:*Clarisca Perpegillion*.



That is a good name Lala... er... I mean Clarisa...  Your name turned out better than mine... my name kinda sounds like a car dealership...

*Dantley Chevrollette*




LalaCity said:


> Oh -- and I'd be happy to be potato-ized, if you still have my pic on file.



Most certainly I'll make you into a Christmas Potato! It's always an honor to transmorgify your mug Clarisa...













Louis KC said:


> potato-ized? YUCK!



Hey, don't knock it until you've tried it...











BTW... it's pronounced "potaughto" not "pahtaetoe"...



olwen said:


> Stan, I actually really like that name. Arla Gwen is going to be the name of my next D&D character, and she'll of course be an Elf woman. Thank you Sir Stan.
> 
> I'd love to see my face on a tater. There's a pic of me in my profile.



I'm glad you liked the name Olwen, it did generate a good one for you! I'll gladly get you potato-ized later tonight with the next batch!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'll let you decide which one you like the best Ms. Buffie!



Why thank you kindly, Stan. This is most excellent. A Smoking Potato. You chose wisely. =)

(DISCLAIMER - Buffie doesn't actually smoke, I just did it for pics to try and look badass. Now I'm a badass potato. What do you think of THAT? Ha!)


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 8, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Why thank you kindly, Stan. This is most excellent. A Smoking Potato. You chose wisely. =)
> 
> (DISCLAIMER - Buffie doesn't actually smoke, I just did it for pics to try and look badass. Now I'm a badass potato. What do you think of THAT? Ha!)



Hmmmm.... "smoked potatoes".... I wonder if anybody has ever attempted that? Sounds interesting... 



Also, I noticed that I made a typo Risible. I was wondering if you or another moderator could fix it? (I know... like you don't have enough typos to deal with on the Fiction Board...  )



> Legend of the Christmas Potato.
> 
> 
> The origins of the Christmas Potato can be traced to a potato farmer in Rupert Idaho named Jebediah Finkelmadder back in the late 1850s. One evening while Jebediah was sorting though his harvest, he discovered a potato which had a very distinguishable image of Christ on it. (BTW... that's where it's believed the expression "Kryste on a russet" originated...) Word of this potato spread throughout Minidoka County, people from across the desert came to see his "Christ Potato". One day the local Ward bishop came to witness this wonder. It was then suggested that Jebediah take his potato to Salt Lake City and present it to the Quorum of the Twelve Apostles for their review, which he did.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 9, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'll let you decide which one you like the best Ms. Buffie!



Now that I've managed to stop laughing long enough to type. Stan, this is a masterpiece. Even with the badassery added, this is still one of the hottest potatoes I've ever seen. I wouldn't be surprised if this didn't end up as an ornament on my tree this year


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 9, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I don't know about making gasohol... but I'm kinda liking the idea of making vodka with the extra spuds I'm going to have after this thread runs it's course. I wasn't able to use your avatar, but here is something I though you'd like...
> 
> 
> 
> ... how about golden? The smirk also got lost in the potatoization process, but I think I was able to capture Ho Ho Tai's essence...



Stan, that's just magnificent! The only reason that I don't switch avatars is that I have developed a great fondness for my original Ho Tai in the 45 years since someone gave him to me. But, with your permission, I'd like to use the potato version in our Christmas cards.

Here's that smile / smirk / leer in it's full glory. The original is about 4" high.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2008)

My mormon name is Virgilene Delightra. Ahahahaha!

Sounds like a Puritanical stripper.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2008)

Also, Stan, would you potato-ize me, and use this to do it?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50574&d=1222904971

THANKS!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2008)

olwen said:


> ...
> I'd love to see my face on a tater. There's a pic of me in my profile.



I fell asleep last night right after getting home so I didn't have a chance potatoize anybody, but I'll definitely get them done by today.



Ho Ho Tai said:


> ...
> But, with your permission, I'd like to use the potato version in our Christmas cards.
> 
> Here's that smile / smirk / leer in it's full glory. The original is about 4" high.
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~gpreitsm/hotai/ho_tai_medium.jpg



Most certainly Ho Ho Tai! This larger image will definitely work. And by all means, use the image as you like.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also, Stan, would you potato-ize me, and use this to do it?
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50574&d=1222904971
> 
> THANKS!



Most certainly Ms. Delightra, my pleasure!  I'll try to get this bunch done by this afternoon.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the next batch of Christmas Potatoes! I hope you like 'em...

Firstly, here are your images Olwen! I was afraid your profile picture would turn our a bit blury as was the original, but the sharpen feature in Photoshop did the trick.  Your beauty shined through bright and clear!












Here are your pictures BBMe. As I've said many times before, you are one big beautiful spud! 











Lastly but not leastly... Here is your remake Mr. Ho Ho Tai! You are indeed the smirking, red spud of prosperity and good fortune! :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Stannie! I love it! *Runs to make it her avatar*


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thank you Stannie! I love it! *Runs to make it her avatar*



You are very welcome Virgilene "Spuds" Delightra! 

... and congratulations on your 4500th post! :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Stan! Holy cow, I hadn't even noticed! 

4500 posts in just a little over 2 years. Life outside Dimensions? What's that? 

ETA: 30 more and you're at 5000. You feeling it yet?


----------



## olwen (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Stan, the avatar is awesome. I'm a spud.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2008)

olwen said:


> Thanks Stan, the avatar is awesome. I'm a spud.



You are very welcome Ms. Arla Gwen, my pleasure! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 9, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is the next batch of Christmas Potatoes! I hope you like 'em...
> 
> Lastly but not leastly... Here is your remake Mr. Ho Ho Tai! You are indeed the smirking, red spud of prosperity and good fortune! :bow:



Stan - all I can say is Ho! Ho! Ho! looks like old Ho Ho Tai really tied one on! He looks like one of those down and out department store Santas, with one hand on a bottle and the other up some little girl's leg. Still, there's something about the way the head tilts a bit on the original. I wish I knew what the carver had in mind. Beautiful work, Stan! I am honored to be included.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope you don't mind, Stan. I took a few liberties. 

View attachment xmastateranimated.gif


----------



## Risible (Dec 9, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Stan - all I can say is Ho! Ho! Ho! looks like old Ho Ho Tai really tied one on! He looks like one of those down and out department store Santas, with one hand on a bottle and the other up some little girl's leg...



Well, saves me from sayin' it ... 

You know, Ho Ho, I never knew your Ho Tai had that leer, couldn't see it in the avie until you edified us by remarking on it and then enlarging it. I don't believe I've ever seen the like.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 10, 2008)

*must be potato!!!!!!*


----------



## Louis KC (Dec 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey, don't knock it until you've tried it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Stan I look like a Potatofile!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Stan - all I can say is Ho! Ho! Ho! looks like old Ho Ho Tai really tied one on! He looks like one of those down and out department store Santas, with one hand on a bottle and the other up some little girl's leg. Still, there's something about the way the head tilts a bit on the original. I wish I knew what the carver had in mind. Beautiful work, Stan! I am honored to be included.



You are very welcome sir, an honor to have potatoized you!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hope you don't mind, Stan. I took a few liberties.
> 
> View attachment 54989



That is way too funny BBMe! By all means, do whatever you like with your spud! 



SocialbFly said:


> *must be potato!!!!!!*



Most certainly ma'am! I'll have yours done by tonight. 



Louis KC said:


> OMG Stan I look like a Potatofile!



You potatoized quite well sir, the ladies will find you to be very the spudly if I may say so! :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hope you don't mind, Stan. I took a few liberties.
> 
> View attachment 54989



Just for the heck of it BBMe, I reduced your animated GIF to the specs that should work as an avatar on Dims... If you want to give it a try, I'd be curious to see if it works!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> *must be potato!!!!!!*



Here you go ma'am! Also quite ravishing as a spud if I may say so!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 10, 2008)

Risible said:


> Originally Posted by *Ho Ho Tai*
> Stan - all I can say is Ho! Ho! Ho! looks like old Ho Ho Tai really tied one on! He looks like one of those down and out department store Santas, with one hand on a bottle and the other up some little girl's leg...
> 
> Originally posted by *Risible*
> ...



Risible -
Now you know why I'm so fond of the little guy. I don't know if I have gradually copied it over the years, or if his 'benign' influence has steered me down that slippery slope. But if (when?) you see me in person, you will recognize the smile, the leer, and also that weird Popeye eye. My left eye has gradually become covered by the brow and upper lid. I'll probably get some plastic surgery to tuck it up a bit, before it interferes with driving.

But I DO want you to know that I'm NOTHING like that department store Santa. I may have a bottle in one hand, but my other is up a BIG girl's leg . Guess which one?


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Risible -
> Now you know why I'm so fond of the little guy. I don't know if I have gradually copied it over the years, or if his 'benign' influence has steered me down that slippery slope. But if (when?) you see me in person, you will recognize the smile, the leer, and also that weird Popeye eye. My left eye has gradually become covered by the brow and upper lid. I'll probably get some plastic surgery to tuck it up a bit, before it interferes with driving.
> 
> But I DO want you to know that I'm NOTHING like that department store Santa. I may have a bottle in one hand, but my other is up a BIG girl's leg . Guess which one?



So, ah... where's the new avie Ho Ho...? I'm still seeing the old avatar... Not ashamed of being potatoized are ya...?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> So, ah... where's the new avie Ho Ho...? I'm still seeing the old avatar... Not ashamed of being potatoized are ya...?



Not at all, Stan! I'm humbugged - er, humbled that you took the trouble. It's just that I can't part with something that already represents me so well. Besides, I'm not exactly a potato - at least the couch variety. Elsewhere on the boards I told of two 50-60 mile single-day bicycle rides that Mrs Ho Ho and I did in September, just before my 71st birthday. And I still leg press 200 - 500 lb. at the gym. That's enough to MASH most potatoes!

But your efforts won't go to waste. I may use them on e-mailed greeting cards.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 10, 2008)

I want a spud! They are so cute, Stan!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I want a spud! They are so cute, Stan!



Will do ma'am, my pleasure! I took the image from your profile picture, you will make a beautiful yule tater!



Ho Ho Tai said:


> Not at all, Stan! I'm humbugged - er, humbled that you took the trouble. It's just that I can't part with something that already represents me so well. Besides, I'm not exactly a potato - at least the couch variety. Elsewhere on the boards I told of two 50-60 mile single-day bicycle rides that Mrs Ho Ho and I did in September, just before my 71st birthday. And I still leg press 200 - 500 lb. at the gym. That's enough to MASH most potatoes!
> 
> But your efforts won't go to waste. I may use them on e-mailed greeting cards.



No worries Ho Ho, enjoy the tater as you see fit! :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just for the heck of it BBMe, I reduced your animated GIF to the specs that should work as an avatar on Dims... If you want to give it a try, I'd be curious to see if it works!


It WORKS! Thank you, Stan!  As soon as I'm done repping folks in my birthday thread, you're next.  lol


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I want a spud! They are so cute, Stan!



Here is your Christmas tater Ashmamma84... You are a very beautiful gal and spud as well! 














BigBeautifulMe said:


> It WORKS! Thank you, Stan!  As soon as I'm done repping folks in my birthday thread, you're next.  lol



I'm glad it worked BBMe! Just curious, what program or website did you use to make the animated GIF? I have a program to compile GIFs and I can manipulate the size with Adobe Image Ready but the only way I'd know how to tweak the hand like that is by manually manipulating it. Very fun effect!


----------



## Risible (Dec 11, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Risible -
> Now you know why I'm so fond of the little guy. I don't know if I have gradually copied it over the years, or if his 'benign' influence has steered me down that slippery slope. But if (when?) you see me in person, you will recognize the smile, the leer, and also that weird Popeye eye. My left eye has gradually become covered by the brow and upper lid. I'll probably get some plastic surgery to tuck it up a bit, before it interferes with driving.
> 
> But I DO want you to know that I'm NOTHING like that department store Santa. I may have a bottle in one hand, but my other is up a BIG girl's leg . Guess which one?



"When," I hope!

The big girl? Let me guess - Mrs. Ho Ho, or else! Right? :bow:

Stan, will one of these do: 

View attachment bio_truck_avatar.jpg


View attachment avatar20.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 11, 2008)

Risible said:


> "When," I hope!
> 
> The big girl? Let me guess - Mrs. Ho Ho, or else! Right? :bow:



"When" - I hope so too. You guys have so much going on. You're both eye-openers and mind-openers.

I was going to say something smart, like "the left leg", which is true, and of course it Mrs Ho Ho's. She posts so seldom that you may not have recognized her icon. It represents the mischievous, fun-lovin' Pippi Longstockings side of her - the gal I see on the bike trail, legs pumping, hair flying, a huge, innocent grin on her face, not a Ho Ho leer. She's the one that you will really enjoy meeting. I just come along to carry the baggage.

Oh - that 'left leg' thing has to do with our favorite cuddling position - the one we fall asleep in.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2008)

Risible said:


> Stan, will one of these do:



Will do ma'am! Hopefully later tonight if I have a chance...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 11, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is your Christmas tater Ashmamma84... You are a very beautiful gal and spud as well!



*grabs your cheeks and plants a big one on them* Thank you so much, Stan! I love mine! :kiss2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> *grabs your cheeks and plants a big one on them* Thank you so much, Stan! I love mine! :kiss2:



You're very welcome Ashmamma, my pleasure!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2008)

Risible said:


> ...
> 
> Stan, will one of these do:



Here you go Risible, the Dodge spuds for Biodieselman!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2008)

Stan, this website lets you upload any photos you want, and then it makes an animated gif out of them. 

So I used mspaint to make a second picture with the hand down, just by selecting the hand, using rotate to change the angle, and then filling in the blank space left by moving the hand with a color similar to the rest of the arm you drew. 



ETA: I WISH I had a gif compiler. lol. I'm too cheap to buy one.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 12, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here you go ma'am! Also quite ravishing as a spud if I may say so!




Thank you Stan, and my, what nice hair i have, now if it only looks half that good tomorrow...lol.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 12, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> *grabs your cheeks and plants a big one on them* Thank you so much, Stan! I love mine! :kiss2:



Ash, wink wink, you make a mighhttteeee fine looking spud there


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 13, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Thank you Stan, and my, what nice hair i have, now if it only looks half that good tomorrow...lol.



You are very welcome ma'am, always a pleasure! I'm looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Stan, this website lets you upload any photos you want, and then it makes an animated gif out of them.
> 
> So I used mspaint to make a second picture with the hand down, just by selecting the hand, using rotate to change the angle, and then filling in the blank space left by moving the hand with a color similar to the rest of the arm you drew.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info BBMe! The GIF compiler is for a Macintosh (OS 9), it is freeware. I would think there is a PC version of the same type of thing. I'll take a look when I have a chance and post if I find anything.


----------

